# Stainless GOSM.......



## theredlines (Oct 4, 2006)

Maybe this is why everyone is having a hard time finding one.......

http://www.myownbbq.com/content/prod...ils.cfm?id=339


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 4, 2006)

That's amazing and definitely does explain why nobody can find them anymore. That is the exact smoker that I have except for the name on the front. I wonder how much Vermont is charging for them.


----------



## jethro (Oct 4, 2006)

I got a local ph# from the store locator on that site. They said it would cost $499.00 + tax and take about 10 days to get it in stock. There has to be a better deal from an online source but I haven't found one yet.


----------



## oillogger (Oct 4, 2006)

If they want $499 for the stainless steel Big Block version then I will be quite happy with the $189 non-stainless steel Big Block I currently have.  In a few years I will replace it for something better or another non-stainless steel Big Block and still may have a few bucks left in my pocket.  Even a smooth $400 would be too high for what little you gain with the stainless version.  Drop the price to $300 and then you will have my attention.  I live in South Louisiana in the swamp with high humidity where i have owned a non-stainless steel Cajun Cooker that is about 25 years old and the rust mites have not really gotten to it yet.  I would not be surprised if my Big Block lasts over 10 years. :roll:


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 5, 2006)

but vermont castings $499 model gives you a free cover--ha ha


----------



## ultramag (Oct 5, 2006)

That sure is pretty, but not $500 pretty. It's nice to know it is at least still made. Hopefully we will run across a reasonable online source for purchase. :( 

Good work Redlines!!!


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm looking for a big block, but from what I've read, I definitely don't want the one like from Walmart, but it sounds like that's all I'm apt to find...


----------



## oillogger (Oct 5, 2006)

Wal-Mart sells the Wide Body which is only 20 inches wide.  Get the Big Block that is 24 inches in width to have plently of room for briskets.


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 6, 2006)

regular is 16 inches wide--
wide body is 20 inches wide-
both at wal-mart

home depot has big block- 24 inches wide.

they are different models.


----------



## bob-bqn (Oct 6, 2006)

TheRedlines, I don't know how you came across that site but that's exactly what I've been looking for, for almost two years now. 8) 

I've called CFM a few times since they bought the GOSM line of smokers and chewed them out for not having any information about them anywhere on the Internet. :? 

At least they're not dead! :D I believe the price will come down from the MSRP when it hits the retail market. I paid $325 each for mine. And heard a few moths later that they dropped to $295 each, but you couldn't find them anywhere.  (must have been a clearence sale :( )

I appreciate the link! Maybe they'll start showing up in more places.


----------



## theredlines (Oct 6, 2006)

Well I read an article about how there are really only two big manufacturers of BBQs out there and that CFM owned both Vermont castings and Great Outdoors so I decided to check VC for smokers. Anyways, I sure hope they do come down in price but for the time being I've got a black GOSM BB to be delivered monday.


----------



## jcharpentier (Oct 7, 2006)

At that price I might as well look at Cookshack .Anyone have one of the black Gosms from Amazon.com?


----------



## theredlines (Oct 7, 2006)

I will monday if all goes as planned.


----------



## jcharpentier (Oct 7, 2006)

I hope eveyrthing goes as planned .Let us know how you like it.Does it qualify for super saver by Amazon?


----------



## jethro (Oct 7, 2006)

No more in stock at amazon.com


----------



## theredlines (Oct 7, 2006)

It qualified for the free shipping so that was a definite plus. Says shipping weight 90#s and it's shipping by DHL. Estimated date of the 9th. I sure hope it gets here in one piece!


----------



## jcharpentier (Oct 8, 2006)

Hopefully they can get more


----------



## jcharpentier (Oct 8, 2006)

I hope so too


----------



## theredlines (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, she showed up. A little beaten and bruised. The bottom two "ears" on the left side which hold the wood pan grate up were snapped off during the shipment so I've come up with a quick fix for the time being. I might just use a couple of blocks to hold it up so I can at least give this bad boy a shot. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 10, 2006)

yo red,
did you buy a charcoal stainless????


----------



## jcharpentier (Oct 10, 2006)

I guess they are not packing them well .Hey let us know how it does


----------



## theredlines (Oct 15, 2006)

Well here goes. First Smoke: Three racks of back ribs, Six ABTs and a Fatty. Wish me luck guys!


----------



## jcharpentier (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks good  good luck .let us knowhoti allgoes now! :D


----------



## ultramag (Oct 16, 2006)

Man oh man, it sure is shiny and pretty and clean looking in there Redlines. Almost a shame to get it dirty. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good Luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2006)

StarsFaninCo posted the following over on Roll Call-

Now don't all of you go running over there all at once. . .:P


----------



## starsfaninco (Nov 2, 2006)

Dutch - et all, 
I screwed up, this is not the big block 24", its the smaller version 18" I think.  But it is stainless.

KE


----------



## dionysus (Nov 2, 2006)

Just incase anyone is interested ....

CFM Corporation
Customer Care Centre
410 Admiral Blvd
Mississuaga, ON
L5T 2N6

Toll Free: 1.800.668.5323
Locally: 905.670.7777
Fax: 1.877.565.2929
Hours: Monday to Friday, 9:00am â€“ 5:00pm (Eastern Standard Time)


----------

